# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  "Быть в теле" и "быть в голове"

## Митрий

Уже не первый раз слышу от разных людей, что я слишком "в голове" вместо того, чтобы быть "в теле". 

Они утверждают, что 50% успеха в том, чтобы признать это и начать постоянно внимательно прислушиваться к телу, к его реакции на происходящие в жизни события, явления, к тому, как это "проживается в теле", действовать "из отклика".

Как Вы относитесь к этому подходу? Есть ли тут здравое зерно?

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

И снова мои Вам поклоны, Митрий.

Да, я слышала подобные высказывания. И похожие на них. Например: "не живи умом, живи сердцем".
Буду рада разобраться в этом вопросе вместе с Вами. В течение двух дней отпишусь.

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Митрий.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Прошу меня простить за задержку с ответом. Не уложилась в обещанные два дня.
Но так или иначе, если вопрос еще актуален, постараюсь ответить на него, опираясь на те знания, которые я получила от старших преданных.


Во-первых, конечно, нужно уточнять, что именно имеют ввиду люди, говоря подобную фразу. 
Важно не перепутать жизнь «на уме» или «в голове», то есть постоянное усмтвование и философствование  (чем часто занимаются гьяни и имперсоналисты), с жизнью, *где опорой служит разум*.
А «жизнь в теле», или «жизнь сердцем» с поверхностной сентиментальностью, когда мы идем на поводу своих чувств (нравиться/не нравиться). Последнее, кстати, и есть жизнь на уровне ума. Куда он пошел за чувствами, туда и мы. Так мы можем свалиться на уровень практрита-сахаджии.

Поэтому, однозначно, здравое зерно в этом подходе есть. Но при условии, если мы правильно понимаем философию.
Шрила Прабхупада и вайшнавские ачьрьи показывает нам это на примере духовной практики. Мы не гьяни. Мы бхакты. И многие считают преданных очень сентиментальными. *Но этот уровень сердца всегда опирается на твердую философскую основу. Гуру-садху-шастры.*  Иначе вместо голоса тела и сердца мы можем услышать лишь то, что хотим.  Точнее, то, что шепчет нам ум и наши привычки. 

Сам Господь Чайтанья, почувствовав необычайные эмоции от воспевания Святого Имени не стал давать им свою интерпритацию, а пошел прямиком к Духовному Учителю: что со мной происходит? Я схожу с ума?. 
Так и мы должны быть очень внимательными и осторожными, чтобы не допустить подмены.

*Теперь немного о психологии. Вайшнавской психологии))
*
Мы пытаемся служить Богу. А это значит, что мы, по идее, должны уважать Его законы, и время. Поэтому, когда некоторые люди начинают пренебрегать своим телом, во имя духовного, это как минимум выказывание неуважения к Кришне, за что потом приходят и последствия (PS. уровень рагануга-бхакти я сейчас не беру во внимание).

Если мы внимательно посмотрим на природу, мы сможем увидеть, как четко все работает. Животные находятся в прямой связи со Сверхдушей, поэтому они всегда находят еду, и у них не бывает проблем с перееданием, когда они заболевают, они интуитивно находят лечебные растения, которые им необходимы.

В природе изначально заложены механизмы самосохраниния и восстановления. Хотя конечно, этот мир всегда подвержен влиянию Времени и движется к разрушению, но в рамках отпущенного нам отрезка жизни, природа может быть либо нашим союзником, если мы доверяем ей и уважаем ее, либо нашим врагом, если мы пренебрегаем ее законами. И в этом процессе наше тело может нам очень сильно помочь. Как часть природы оно не может лгать. Ум может неправильно интерпритировать, но тело всегда право. Солнце садиться – и наше тело тянет лечь спать. Солнце взошло – и мы пробуждаемся. Не на оборот. А если кто-то живет по другому (спит днем, а ночями на пролет гуляет/работает), то рано или поздно, когда закончатся ресурсы, тело просто развалится (явно раньше срока). Ум может хотеть мяса, но тело в какой-то момент начнет болеть. И т.д. 
...говоря фразу "тело всегда право", я не имею ввиду, что наши ощущения являются непреложной истинной для всех. Нет. Но оно правдиво, без прикрас, проецирует нам наше состояние (гармонии или оторванности от природы).

*Также наше тело служит как лакмусовая бумажка для наших эмоций*. 
Мы можем не признаваться себе, что обижены (ведь мы чистые преданные)))) ), но в сердце начинает гореть нечто, а горло сдавливать.. Мы можем не знать о своих страхах, но блоки в нашем теле все скажут за нас. Психосоматика изучает эти взаимосвязи. 

Не умея слушать и слышать свое тело и сердце, зачастую люди просто прячут свои обиды и непрожитые эмоции, «проглатывая» их внутрь. И так, жизнь за жизнью, там формируется целый горный хребет из утрамбованных страхов, обид, блоков! И по-тихоньку чувства человека атрофируются (как защитный механизм). Ведь если мы запрещаем себе проживать какие-то негативные эмоции, то закрываясь от «голоса тела/сердца», мы перекрываем себе доступ и ко всем остальным чувствам. Так наша жизнь из 3D переходит в плоскость 2D, где мы в основном живем сухой логикой и поверхностными эмоциями. Иногда это даже путают с супер «отрешённостью» и « непривязанностью»)) 
Вот отсюда возникают гормональные и психические сбои, онкология, ранние проблемы с сердцем и тому подобное. Это карма. Мы пренебрегаем телом (и грубым и тонким), и получаем последствия.

На самом деле, мы даже не замечаем насколько у нас забетонированные чувства. Поэтому нам трудно понять, о чем говориться в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, где он описывает духовные переживания ачарьев или жителей духовного мира. Слушать тело и сердце необходимо, но важно помнить, что их можно услышать правильно только очищая свой ум. 

А еще умение слушать себя помогает стать честным) Потому что без честности и искренности очень сложно глубоко заглянуть в свое сердце.
И смиренным  :smilies:  Потому что, соприкосновение с собой часто бывает не из приятных. Это же нужно согласиться увидеть, что ты далеко не чистый преданный. 

*А чтобы прожить и отпустить, нужно сначала признать и принять.* ...да, я болен.. 
Не убегать, не прятаться, не отрицать, а принять. Что это есть. Тогда можно будет работать дальше. 
Как Арджуна на Курукшетре. Бхагавад Гита была рассказана только тогда, когда он признал свое отчаяние и слабость. Когда он стал честным с самим собой и Кришной.

Это и есть проживание.

Мы просто изучаем то, что есть у нас внутри. Не пытаясь «избавиться». И, хорошенько изучив, можно увидеть послание, которое спрятано за тем или иным чувством. Ведь всегда то, что проявлено в теле (тонком или грубом) это лишь СИГНАЛ к тому, что где-то происходит сбой. За прихотью, гневом, обидой всегда стоит нереализованная потребность. В итоге, конечно же – в любви) И в конечном счете, в любви Бога.

Это глобальная тема. *Но если подвести итог, то ответ на Ваш вопрос следующий: здравое зерно в данном подходе есть и оно очень большое. Однако, подобные телесные практики должны базироваться на твердом фундаменте вайшнавской философии, и проверятся через фильтр «гуру-садху-шастры». Так же важно знать КАК правильно слушать свое тело и проживать эмоции.*

Если Вы хотите, я могу рассказать об экологичном и вайшнавском процессе принятия и проживания чувств более подробно. То, как нам это давал Говардхан Гопал прабху.


Надеюсь, я смогла ответить на Ваш вопрос.
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Митрий

Джая Шри Хари! 
Матаджи, спасибо за ответ! 
Да, вайшнавский процесс принятия и проживания чувств интересен. 

И особенно интересно мнение о всем этом из древних шастр. Потому что сейчас в эзотерических и психологических кругах телесные практики и телесноориентированная терапия преобладают. Райх, неорайхианцы, современные эзотерики... 
Психотерапевты тоже используют. 

И, я заметил, к начинающим вайшнавам опытные и чего-то достигшие сторонники этого подхода относятся скептически, утверждая, что те заметно пребывают "в голове" и на уровне ума, вместо того чтобы "быть в теле", что носят в себе много заметных со стороны проблем из-за своей незаземленности и "ума".

----------


## Митрий

> И, я заметил, к начинающим вайшнавам опытные и чего-то достигшие сторонники этого подхода относятся скептически, утверждая, что те заметно пребывают "в голове" и на уровне ума, вместо того чтобы "быть в теле", что носят в себе много заметных со стороны проблем из-за своей незаземленности и "ума".


Имею в виду, чего-то достигшие сторонники телесноориентированной терапии.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Митрий. Примите мои поклоны. С наступающим Вас Джанмаштами!
Отправлю Вам этот метод в ЛС.

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Митрий

Возвращаясь к исходному вопросу, их гипотеза такова, что в уме ерунда и что надо жить "из отклика", а тот возникает в теле. 
Пытался вспомнить из писаний что-то подобное, не смог. 
Да, в уме ерунда, да тело часто само подсказывает, что ему будет полезно, а что не очень, но вот чтобы вообще жить из телесного отклика - это уже, наверно, теория современных телесников? А как считают психологи-вайшнавы?

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Митрий. Примите мои поклоны.
Спасибо за продолжение разбора данной темы.
Но на данный момент я нахожусь на фестивале Благость в числе организаторов фестиваля, поэтому не смогу ответить должным образом. Он заканчивается 1 октября. Если будут "окна" раньше, то отвечу еще в сентябре.
Очень надеюсь на Ваше понимание и снисхождение.

Ваша слуга, Ананда Радхика дд

----------

